# Cannot delete write protected files on my android



## Brokenjunk

I can't delete files cause it says "cannot delete, storage is write protected". "Remove write protection and try again".

I do not know where that came from. I can't even delete the folder. I can't do nothing. How do you remove write protection and/or how do you delete the file?

I don't know anything about androids.


----------



## Brokenjunk

I tried everything.


----------



## plodr

> I tried everything.


 Ignore the programs I mentioned. Temporary mental lapse! I forgot you are on an android device.

1. What did you try?
2. What file are you trying to remove?
3. What version of Android are you running?


----------



## Triple6

What file are you trying to delete? Is the file on the internal Android storage or a removal SD card? Are you deleting it from Android and with what app? Or are you trying to delete the file from a computer? What phone do you have and what Android version do you have?


----------



## Brokenjunk

Triple6 said:


> What file are you trying to delete? Is the file on the internal Android storage or a removal SD card? Are you deleting it from Android and with what app? Or are you trying to delete the file from a computer? What phone do you have and what Android version do you have?


1. A corrupt file that magically write-protected itself.
2. Device storage
3. From Android. I can't move it, delete it, delete the file in which it remains, or anything else. I can do absolutely nothing.
4. I have no idea.


----------



## Triple6

Have you tried rebooting the phone?

In Android you can go to Settings, then to About Device and it will list your Model Number and Software Information.

What corrupt file, where did it come from and what directory is it in? Some files cannot be deleted and are protected.


----------



## Brokenjunk

Triple6 said:


> Have you tried rebooting the phone?
> 
> In Android you can go to Settings, then to About Device and it will list your Model Number and Software Information.


How do you reboot a phone?


----------



## Brokenjunk

Triple6 said:


> What corrupt file, where did it come from and what directory is it in? Some files cannot be deleted and are protected.


A youtube video converted to mp4 that completely went crazy.

I don't know what a directory is and my file still cannot be deleted.


----------



## Triple6

You press the power button until it gives you the power options, choose reboot by tapping on it. 

A directory is a folder, the location of where the file is. What is the name of the file you are trying to delete?


----------



## Brokenjunk

Triple6 said:


> What is the name of the file you are trying to delete?


Downloads


----------



## Triple6

Is "Downloads" what you are trying to delete or is a file IN the Downloads folder? You cannot delete the Downloads folder, it's a required system folder.


----------



## Brokenjunk

Triple6 said:


> Is "Downloads" what you are trying to delete or is a file IN the Downloads folder? You cannot delete the Downloads folder, it's a required system folder.


You're right. I'll try a few of your suggestions and I'll get back if necessary. Ty.


----------



## Brokenjunk

Triple6 said:


> Is "Downloads" what you are trying to delete or is a file IN the Downloads folder? You cannot delete the Downloads folder, it's a required system folder.


I've tried every single thing you suggested and more and absolutely nothing has resolved my issue.

Can this thread be deleted? I don't have the energy to continue this. I am not seeking for anymore information.


----------



## Triple6

Threads generally are not deleted, they will close automatically after inactivity.


----------



## Coco767

Have you tried a factory reset? Please be paitent. If you do try a factory reset, be sure to back up any and all data that is important. And non-important data you want to back up, also.


----------

